# Status Post C-Section - Now with Hemorrhage???



## elizabeth24 (Jan 18, 2016)

What is the best diagnosis code to assign for a patient who is s/p c-section now with hemorrhage? She has already been dc'd home. I looked at the post-procedural complications, but there is nothing in this to specify patient was s/p delivery, c-section, etc. so I was't sure......

Any thoughts on appropriate way to code this type of scenario?

Thanks!


----------



## kwaddill (Jan 21, 2016)

O90.0 Disruption Cesarean Delivery Wound and O90.2 Hematoma of obstetric wound are the two codes found while looking into this same question.


----------



## terribrown (Feb 2, 2016)

What is causing the hemorrhage? Is it the wound or the uterus? Look at category O72 for post-partum hemorrhage.


----------



## ksarith9@gmail.com (Feb 2, 2016)

elizabeth24 said:


> What is the best diagnosis code to assign for a patient who is s/p c-section now with hemorrhage? She has already been dc'd home. I looked at the post-procedural complications, but there is nothing in this to specify patient was s/p delivery, c-section, etc. so I was't sure......
> 
> Any thoughts on appropriate way to code this type of scenario?
> 
> Thanks!



post partum bleeding due to placental polyp, Placenta increta,Placenta accreta,Placenta percreta
forceps assisted or vaccum assisted delivery.
hope this helps
Sarith kalikkot


----------

